# Basement wall paneling system?



## PianoRayK (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi all . . .

While doing some homework about finishing my basement, I stumbled across this product called Barricade (http://www.ovrx.com).

I've already stockpiled about 40 (and counting) DRIcore tiles, so I'm probably going to stick with that for the subfloor. However, I _am_ very interested in this wall paneling system that they have.

Does anyone have any experience with this product? How is it? How does it stand up to moisture? How much does it cost? (I haven't been able to find any cost information about it.)

Also, for sake of comparison, are there any products that are similar to this?

Thanks!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Ray,

I have worked with those dricore tiles before and the finished product is very nice. Stays pretty warm during the winter (carpet over).
As for the wall system, I have not seen the one you're talking about. Looks VERY nice which means I'm sure it's VERY expensive. Owens has something similar:
http://franchising.owenscorning.com/bfs/products/
I need to investigate further myself. I'm about to buy a house that has a basement panel system in it and there are 3 damaged panels. I pulled one down and the panel itself is kinda flimsy. It's like the insulation on the back crumbles if you attempt to grab it. I admit, there is around 3" of insulation though. My problem is, I have no clue who makes the panels. There aren't any markings anywhere. From just comparing pictures from the OC site, I'd guess that's what's in my (soon to be) basement. Aside from the panels looking a bit hard to work with, I like everything else. There are channels between and around any obstacle and the trim/moldings snap right in. A very clean overall look. 
My only other concern with the wall panel system is cleaning. The panels are some kind of fabric so I'm sure they hold dust, dirt, stains and smells. They are 2 stained panels I'm going to have to deal with. I think I'm going to try the hand held attachment from my carpet shampooer. 
I should be closing on the new house within 2 weeks and I'll be able to get a better look at things then. If you'd like, I can update this thread as I go along.

Good luck


----------



## PianoRayK (Jun 23, 2008)

angus242 said:


> If you'd like, I can update this thread as I go along.


Yes, please do! I'd be interested to hear how you make out.

And yes, I've looked into the Owens Corning system. It looks like a good system, but that's way more money than I want to spend. There's a reason why I intend to do this myself.

BTW, I did call OVRX yesterday and inquired about the wall panels. The 4x8 R5.5 panel starts at something like $38 per panel, and it goes up with the R value. If I remember correctly, I think the high-end R13 (or whatever they are) panels cost something like $56. It seems like a great product, but money is a major factor right now (especially with this economy). It'd be cheaper to frame, insulate, and drywall.

I do have a wall by the stairs that would be difficult to frame. What I might end up doing is getting some panels just for that one wall and framing the rest.


----------



## jay3 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ray,

I was also looking at using these panels to finish my basement. I was looking for the price on the internet and came across this thread. 
They are expensive but are they less work than frame and drywall? 
Do you know how these panels are finished?Is it like drywall?

Thanks
Jay


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have moved into the new house that has the paneling system in the basement. Give me a day or two in order to get settled. I have no clue where my camera is packed! I'll snap some pics to give you how it looks.


----------



## PianoRayK (Jun 23, 2008)

jay3 said:


> Ray,
> 
> I was also looking at using these panels to finish my basement. I was looking for the price on the internet and came across this thread.
> They are expensive but are they less work than frame and drywall?
> ...


From what I understand, it is made up of OSB board and insulation. (There's a description of it here.) It is not drywall, although you can attach drywall directly to it.

BTW, I've made great progress with my DRICore subfloor. I love the stuff! Good quality stuff, and it's easy to install!

In fact, here are a few pics of my progress for you to enjoy!

(angus242: looking forward to seeing your pics as well!)


----------

